# Blade skids/shoes



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Pros and cons? I lost one somewhere in the snow last season an hour after using my new Moose plow. I ended up taking the other one out and just use the blade without the skids/shoes. Do you all use them?


----------



## captainkelley (Jan 9, 2009)

No. When is anything perfectly flat? Let the blade adjust to the surface. Shoes or not, the blade is gonna scrape. Wear bar is cheaper than shoes. Set your shoes just lower than the moldboard for protection.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't use shoes on my truck plow or ATV plow. I like a good clean scrape. Shoes are for my feet not my plow.


----------



## wdcs1 (Nov 12, 2009)

I picked up 1 really big account last year because the previous guy had his shoes set high to save his wear blade ice kept building up on lot really pissed them off. Account brought in $2000 in the last half of the season they signed again this year. Sounds like them shoes will cost you a lot more than a wear blade.


----------



## Big_D_SD (Jan 2, 2009)

It all depends on the surface. Gravel use the shoes set at 1/8"-1/4" lower than blade. On pavement/concrete let the blade ride on the surface.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

blade no shoes for me


----------



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

No shoes at all. Plowed my private road first time with just blade, plow never tripped. Road is made of reclaim asphalt and plenty of pot holes and gravel ,did great job (5 inch of snow). Then went to make money on concrete driveways and asphalt and TAKE shoes/skids/feet off


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

We use the skid shoes on gravel laneways at the start of the season if the frost isnt in the ground. We leave a inch of snow over the gravel. At times depending on the customer and terrain we dont plow until at base has built up. By that time the freeze has set in and there is no need for the shoes.:salute:tymusic


----------

